# Grocery Getter



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

Hello all,
I am building my first air'd project. Its a C5 A6 Avant and I am waiting for my complete bagyard setup to arrive (hopfully next week). So far I gathered most of the management and picked up 3 boxes full of goods today. 
















Goods
















and complete control arm 12 piece kit to keep things tight.
















Now planning the layout, and here is where I have first problem. I want to keep my cargo space stealth but with the size of the tank I got and the way that spacesaver pan is made on my car it will be hard to do. as you can see


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

Spent some time putting together a floor frame


----------



## candywhitevdub (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: (Grig85)*

damn i dont know of any other car running all bagyard bags on here so its going to be pretty intense http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rollininstyle2004 (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: (candywhitevdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *candywhitevdub* »_damn i dont know of any other car running all bagyard bags on here so its going to be pretty intense http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Me


----------



## Ed_Mk1 (Mar 14, 2008)

rat4life also has them on his Mk4


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (rollininstyle2004)*

Sick http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Can't wait to see it done


----------



## candywhitevdub (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: (rollininstyle2004)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rollininstyle2004* »_
Me









woops missed that in the build up


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: (candywhitevdub)*

I want to finish the floor this weekend so I woke up this morning had breakfast and got to cutting some wood








will stop by home depot today and get some carpet for this BIYACH.
I think it turnes out good for now


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

OK so I am almost done with the floor







I just gotta make to small covers to go on each side (by CD changer and Jack)
I wanted to get single colored rug but thats all they had for my wallet and I didnt want to order some special-smecial order carpet, but it turned out looking much better then I though it would.


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

*FV-QR*

VERY NICE!


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Plain)*

Nice floor http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## durteeclean (Apr 20, 2005)

*Re: Grocery Getter (Grig85)*

nice trunk


----------



## Habafrog (May 2, 2006)

*Re: (Grig85)*

nice work


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

thanks all, I ordered all the fittings and lines today, so all the wiring will be done this week and I will run lines on weekend. If everything goes as planned I will be all done by next week, but is all up to the post if bags get here on time then we in business.







stay tunned


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: (Grig85)*

hey Erik looking good brother http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
common do it up and i hope to see you at brokedown tucking those 19's


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: (Rat4Life)*

Wow this is gonna be nice...can't wait to see the finished product


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (diive4sho)*

looks good, but whydid you raise the floor over the edge of the hatch if you put the tank inside the spare tire well. it should've been low enough, or it wasnt??


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_looks good, but whydid you raise the floor over the edge of the hatch if you put the tank inside the spare tire well. it should've been low enough, or it wasnt?? 

that was the whole problem, I didnt like the fact of raising the floor over the edge, but with the way my trunkspace and spare tire pan is structured I had no options. Its either that or Tank on the outside, and I didnt want to show the tank. I really wish my spare tire tub had a D shape instead of O, then I could just put everything inside and not worry about false floor.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Grig85)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Grig85* »_
that was the whole problem, I didnt like the fact of raising the floor over the edge, but with the way my trunkspace and spare tire pan is structured I had no options. Its either that or Tank on the outside, and I didnt want to show the tank. I really wish my spare tire tub had a D shape instead of O, then I could just put everything inside and not worry about false floor.

yeah, all mk5s have that too, its stupid. idk why VW didnt leave it open like in hte PAssats, or mk4s. Looks good though. When are you doing the rest of the install, bags/struts?


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Is that a 5 gallon? The 3 gallons are really small. I did two 3 gallons, you can mount a compressor at any angle and that bracket just un bolts from the compressor body and you can bolt it on any side. I was able to lay the tanks on their sides, and same witht eh compressors, I have big valves so I put them down in the spare tire well. If you click on the link below you can check it out, I dont want to hijack our build thread with a picture of my setup. It works pretty good, floor is above level with the lower trunk trim/latch. 
Whats under that carpet? There seems to be a crap load of empty space. Two smaller tanks would probably fit beter, that stupid center hump is a pain in the ass. I don't think there is anything in there either, maybe evap but I doubt it. I would just pull the carpet and all of that and store it somewhere, someone should make a donut tank the size of a spare tire. HA!
I know there are 4 gallon tanks to that are skinny like the 3 gallon. The problem with the 3 gallon is that have a port on the side of it, so you have to factor in the plug height, which I just ended up cutting a hole in the wood floor I made, that allowed the tank to sit as low as possible in my frame. You can see from the pictures of my build.
ANyway looks good cant' wait to see it finished! Looks good, can't wait to see the final product! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

You could always just drill out the spot welds on the hump and weld in a plate. But knowning VW that hump probably an important part of rigidity in the car so who knows. HA.


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

*FV-QR*

You could do two 3 gallons, on on the back side of the sparetire well and one on the front side of the spare tire well, then hang your compressor upside down between the two tanks. and put the valves on the floor in the spare tire well.


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_
yeah, all mk5s have that too, its stupid. idk why VW didnt leave it open like in hte PAssats, or mk4s. Looks good though. When are you doing the rest of the install, bags/struts? 

I goota call Eddie today and see what's up with my setup cuz it was suppose to be sent last friday. I ordered all fittings and line so they will be here this week and I will run linesover this weekend.


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Plain)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Plain* »_You could do two 3 gallons, on on the back side of the sparetire well and one on the front side of the spare tire well, then hang your compressor upside down between the two tanks. and put the valves on the floor in the spare tire well.









thanks for ideas. I saw yor setup and I really like it. I am not sure that 3 gallon tanks will fit arround the bend of the spare tire. I will look into it for sure tho


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Na they wont fit in but they will definitely sit lower in there. I can get you tank measurements if you want them.


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Plain)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Plain* »_Na they wont fit in but they will definitely sit lower in there. I can get you tank measurements if you want them.

I went and looked into those tanks online and measurements still wont make it flush like you said. see in my avant edge of the hatch is only like 1" higher then the actual floor, so I think no matter what I will have to make floor thats gonna stick out. I had another idea tho but I am not sure if its safe or not, maybe someone can spill some knowlage into this as well. what if I take my tank, and cut it flat from the top and weld the plate. but I am afraid that with compression around 140PSI It might blow or something. anyone done this before?


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Grig85)*

not too much of a good idea, unless you have a way to have it pressure tested, and w/ the work it needs to be perfect you might as well do the same thing Paul did and do the dual 3 gallon tanks, or even 2.5 gallon tanks. Also it wont be a a 5gallon anymore, it may be a 4.XXXXXXX gallon.. idk... 
i wouldnt do that.


----------



## Mr Schmidt (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Santi)*

Nice car and awesome wheels, I almost bought the same wheels for my avant before I got the AME`s.
can`t wait to see it slammed


----------



## haxormax (Feb 11, 2008)

trunk looks rad!


----------



## vdub-ranger (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: (haxormax)*

lookin good with that trunk dude. heres to a smooth install http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## stealthmagic27 (Apr 22, 2006)

*Re: (vdub-ranger)*

very nice!! and very clean!!


----------



## Mike. (Aug 23, 2007)

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: Grocery Getter (Grig85)*

this weekend I did all the plumbing work and now tank is mounted.
Shipping takes longer then I was thinking so bags are not here yet  but should be all done soon. tomorrow I gotta get wiring sorted and I can start testing the management.








slowly but surely getting there


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: Grocery Getter (Grig85)*

looking good, i cant wait to see it done, too bad you couldn't fit all of it deep into the well to have it be super stealth, and its going to look sick on the Bentley's http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*FV-QR*

looking good


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (MFZERO)*

What management are you using??? 
Cause if tis easy street you dont need that pressure switch.


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

I am using EAI brain box. I will post up pictures as soon as I have them. I found a way to keep things clean with 2 manual dual gauges and switch box hidden in the armrest. just have to cut the harness and run it through the telephone jack port thats in the armrest.


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (Grig85)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Grig85* »_I am using EAI brain box. I will post up pictures as soon as I have them. I found a way to keep things clean with 2 manual dual gauges and switch box hidden in the armrest. just have to cut the harness and run it through the telephone jack port thats in the armrest.

nice...cant wait to see the outcome on it!


----------



## Loren Wallace (Oct 15, 2005)

good luck with it, gonna be sick http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: Grocery Getter (Grig85)*

OK so today I got some more things done.
1. I found the way to run switch box harness into the armrest and still keep it looking clean.








































when its all together you wont even see it there.
2. I ran lines for my 2 gauges into the lower tray in the center console.
















thats what its like now, extras will be cut off when I mount up the valve blocks.








and I also got me a little something-something to make draining nice and painless


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

what size air line did you run into the gauges, 1/4"?? you could've done 1/8!!


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_what size air line did you run into the gauges, 1/4"?? you could've done 1/8!!
 no lines for gauges are 1/8" thats what those gauges come fitted for on the back.
I made a gauge pod today and I think it turned out very well. wrap it in leather and gauges are done








*Super news*, rear setup is here!!!! and they look absolutly amaizing. pics when I am home


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Grig85)*

Sick! cant wait to see!


----------



## Mr Schmidt (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: Grocery Getter (Grig85)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Grig85* »_OK so today I got some more things done.
1. I found the way to run switch box harness into the armrest and still keep it looking clean.


Exactly like I did on my wagon








only difference is that I mounted the box on the factory phone holder.


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: Grocery Getter (Mr Schmidt)*

I think I would do that too if I had a phone holder







looks cool.


_Modified by Grig85 at 12:20 PM 8-12-2008_


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: Grocery Getter (Grig85)*

looking mint


----------



## The_Sauce (Apr 22, 2003)

*Re: Grocery Getter (Grig85)*

Damn, this project is going to be nuts!


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: Grocery Getter (The_Sauce)*

Moving on to next things, yesterday I had no time to do anything but today at work I was able to get something done. Stopped by at the leather store and picked up a left over piece of leather for $5 that is very close to what I have in my car. That and a quick stop at the Rona to get some small things, and here is the final product







I love how it tured out.
















and *







rumline:* long awaited bagyard goodies
so far only the rear showed up but I hope to see fronts at my door soon too


----------



## candywhitevdub (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: Grocery Getter (Grig85)*

wow looks awesome and those rear bags


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: Grocery Getter (Grig85)*

That looks great http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Looks great! What's the toggle for?


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Plain)*

toggle is to break power from the ignition if I need to.


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Grig85)*

wired up the lights and connected lines to gauges, ofcource one of lights didnt work (canadian tire





















) so just one for now
























tomorrow I will power up the comressor and test the tank for leaks. Rear bags will be in on weekend, fronts







as soon as they get here


----------



## haxormax (Feb 11, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Grig85)*

Let me be the first to say how ugly this is...
SIKE!
It looks great man, love the leather match!


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (haxormax)*

Clean install man. Keep up the nice work.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

Looks good.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

I like the install of the gauges, looks clean.


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: (Santi)*

Wow....i really need to get the allroad finished....geez...you're making me jealous


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: (diive4sho)*

I have the exact same airlift gauges waiting to go into the AR, and I was gonna put my switch box in the arm rest, and build a false floor...







....Great minds think alike???


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: (diive4sho)*


_Quote, originally posted by *diive4sho* »_I have the exact same airlift gauges waiting to go into the AR, and I was gonna put my switch box in the arm rest, and build a false floor...







....Great minds think alike???
























Man, finally ran all wires from battery and ignition today. I got to say installing those gauges with 1/4" lines was a bitch, no questions there. so if you do same thing with your allroad I would strongly recomend to heat up 1/4 fittings on those gauges and take them off, install 1/8 fittings instead it will make your life much easier. I want to fill up the tank tonight so I am of to garage with my soldering iron








and pics of final product:
light off








light on


----------



## rollininstyle2004 (Jun 8, 2005)

Rears look AMAZING!!! Where are the fronts?
The gauges look great too, very seamlessly integrated into the car. Flows perfectly.


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: (rollininstyle2004)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rollininstyle2004* »_Rears look AMAZING!!! Where are the fronts?
The gauges look great too, very seamlessly integrated into the car. Flows perfectly. 

haha, my fronts are on the way. will be here early next week so I should be baggin' by next weekend fo sho


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: (Grig85)*

hey I gotta favor to ask...
Can you measure the center pipe (part that goes into body of car) of your rear brackets for me? I have all the other measurements I need except that....need to know diameter and length...would rather get them from you then take mine off just to measure....thanks in advance and thanks for the tip on the lines


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

wow the guages fit well with the rest of the interior


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: (71DubBugBug)*

OK so I did some work last night, and I am stoked about results. Everything is wired and tightened and it *WORKS*.
I can shoot air.
here is some pics from last night
prewiright








mounting








and wiring
















I have 2 questions tho. this is my first time ever dealing with air and I am a bit worried about the whole relay process. I wired it up right and I got 100-140 switch, 480cc, and a 5 gallon tank. How long does it take for tank to fill up? I would assume single 480cc is not capable of blowing up the tank but still its my first time and just wondering what if switch is bad







. Second question is about my valveblock I think I mess'd up a bit with confusing dump and inflate ports








here is what it looks like and I am sure many ppl used it, and can let me know the answer.







block has 2x1/4 ports and 2x3/8 ports are the bigger ports for inflating the bags or for dumping air out?


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

I sorted the problem with the blocks and yes I did have them setup wrong way. first timer you know.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Grig85)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Grig85* »_
I have 2 questions tho. this is my first time ever dealing with air and I am a bit worried about the whole relay process. I wired it up right and I got 100-140 switch, 480cc, and a 5 gallon tank. How long does it take for tank to fill up? I would assume single 480cc is not capable of blowing up the tank but still its my first time and just wondering what if switch is bad







. Second question is about my valveblock I think I mess'd up a bit with confusing dump and inflate ports








here is what it looks like and I am sure many ppl used it, and can let me know the answer.







block has 2x1/4 ports and 2x3/8 ports are the bigger ports for inflating the bags or for dumping air out?

You should have a gauge for the air pressure on the tank. Put it in your glove box or something. A 480 can take anywhere between 4-6 minutes to fill up a 5 gallon form 0-150psi. From 110-140 (or w/e switch u got) usually takes amount 1.5 minutes. 
As for the block. There should be a port that says "IN" that, then you have 2 ports that go to the bags. one says L and one R. htey should be next to each other. then there should be 2 smaller ports that are for dump. then you have the ones for the air sending units, or in your case the fittings that go to the gauges. 
Here are some pics from Squillos Passat that i did.


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

Ok then, I plumbed my valves right, just got to sort out the wiring them. easy fix.
thanks for the info


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Grig85)*

No problem!


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: (Santi)*

OK well, today i had a small step back with rear bags, but hopefully it will be taken care of tomorrow. and my fronts are in Canada now!!! so you will see them tomorrow.


----------



## socal07rabbit (Apr 23, 2007)

looks like you are applying the teflon tape backwards. If done properly, it won't back off when you thread the fittings in. Other than that, great job can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: (socal07rabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *socal07rabbit* »_looks like you are applying the teflon tape backwards. If done properly, it won't back off when you thread the fittings in. Other than that, great job can't wait to see the finished product.

those are not my valveblocks, alho I did couple of mine backwards too


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: (Grig85)*

FRONTS ARE HERE!!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Mr Schmidt (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (Grig85)*

Git er dun.
Keep up the good work man, can`t wait to see it slammed on the Bentleys. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: (Grig85)*

Erik Bljaha gde obeshannie fotki?
Where are the pics man?


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Rat4Life)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rat4Life* »_Erik Bljaha gde obeshannie fotki?
Where are the pics man?

x2


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: (Rat4Life)*

Ok so my rears are good to go in. and fronts are here. I had time to run only one line to the front, so tomorrow I am going to skip work to get this thing done. I am predicting control arms install to be the biggest bitch of the summer for me.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

that looks awesome.. 
Those front struts can be cut down even more on the bottom tube that goes to the bracket. And Those leader lines are long as hell.


----------



## Mr Schmidt (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (Grig85)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Grig85* »_ I am predicting control arms install to be the biggest bitch of the summer for me. 



I replaced all the control arms on my wagon earlier this year.
make sure you have a propane torch or something similar when you remove the 2 upper arms.
the bolt that goes through the spindle holding them in place are always a bitch to get out. Heat the f.cker up and and use a hammer to beat it through. use some copper grease when you put everything back together. this will save you some pain when you want to unbolt isht later on.


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: (Mr Schmidt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr Schmidt* »_

I replaced all the control arms on my wagon earlier this year.
make sure you have a propane torch or something similar when you remove the 2 upper arms.
the bolt that goes through the spindle holding them in place are always a bitch to get out. Heat the f.cker up and and use a hammer to beat it through. use some copper grease when you put everything back together. this will save you some pain when you want to unbolt isht later on.

yeah thats exactly what I've been told to do by Rat4Life. so today is a big day for me


----------



## The_Sauce (Apr 22, 2003)

*Re: (Grig85)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Grig85* »_
yeah thats exactly what I've been told to do by Rat4Life. so today is a big day for me









Ah fack yeah!!!
Super excited to see progress!


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: (The_Sauce)*

OK so I am missing broke.down cuz I dont think its safe to drive so far with the way my fronts are acting. but we put everything in and it looks amazing and drives amaizing until road gets ruff, then all kinds of things start to worry me. I hope I can get something sorted out tomorrow morning to make this thing safe to drive but I am not a magician.








here are some pics you see it here first:


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

also what is the good range for day to day driving? it rides hard if bags are over 100 in the front but even on 80 car is too damn low.


----------



## KoF (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: (Grig85)*









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif finally, any shots of fronts??


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

crappy pic but you get the idea


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (Grig85)*

My air pressure is set at 55psi for the rear and 65psi for the front. A 100psi sounds high to me.
Car looks good. Can't wait to see it w/ the wheels on.


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: (dorbritz)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: (Grig85)*

and now!!! long awaited final product.
its too much sun in those pics, in real it looks much better.
















































I am still not use to riding like that. I guess sounds that I was hearing are from too much air in the bags up front and it shakes things up a bit. I will drop pressure to 65 in front today and see how thats gonna be like.


_Modified by Grig85 at 8:12 AM 8-23-2008_


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

Nom, nom, nom.


----------



## KoF (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: (Grig85)*


----------



## Mr Schmidt (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (Grig85)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Grig85* »_also what is the good range for day to day driving? it rides hard if bags are over 100 in the front but even on 80 car is too damn low.

On my wagon I ride with 70-80 up front.
30-40 in the back.
and it rides smooth as hell.
on full lift I have 130-140 in the front and 60-70 in the back and it`s stiff as hell, impossible to ride like that.


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: (Mr Schmidt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr Schmidt* »_
On my wagon I ride with 70-80 up front.
30-40 in the back.
and it rides smooth as hell.
on full lift I have 130-140 in the front and 60-70 in the back and it`s stiff as hell, impossible to ride like that.

mine is different tho, my back is heavy too.
I was driving today with 70 up front today and it drives nice. but I have a problem in the front. it makes clunking sounds when I go over bumps because there is obvious gap. I will draw a little diagram
















when top mount is bolted up that billet piece is way out of the cup that is is suppose to sit in. so everytime my car lifts on bumps there is nothing to keep that tension and contol arms launching my shocks up. any advice? I know the is a couple of ppl running this setup in the front, how did you go around this problem?


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: (Grig85)*

i am trying to remember how that front looks on a passat. I believe there should be a bump stop looking thing on top if that bushing , if i remember correctly it acts like a spacer in between those two pieces of aluminum.


----------



## Mr Schmidt (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (Grig85)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Grig85* »_
mine is different tho, my back is heavy too.
I was driving today with 70 up front today and it drives nice. but I have a problem in the front. it makes clunking sounds when I go over bumps because there is obvious gap. I will draw a little diagram








when top mount is bolted up that billet piece is way out of the cup that is is suppose to sit in. so everytime my car lifts on bumps there is nothing to keep that tension and contol arms launching my shocks up. any advice? I know the is a couple of ppl running this setup in the front, how did you go around this problem?

Mine also makes that sound sometimes, but only when I ride real low.
Are you still running the stock rubber bushing on top?


----------



## DEZL_DUB (Aug 18, 2007)

*Re: (Mr Schmidt)*
















geez thats low


----------



## candywhitevdub (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (MFZERO)*

mad props man, looks sick


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: (Mr Schmidt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr Schmidt* »_
Mine also makes that sound sometimes, but only when I ride real low.
Are you still running the stock rubber bushing on top?

no bushing at all, I will put it in this monday and see if things change. I assume you have in on yours, right?
I hear less of this knock on 60-80 up front. below 60 my car gets bouncy, and over 80 it gets hard as ****


_Modified by Grig85 at 3:48 PM 8-23-2008_


----------



## romjetta02 (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: (Grig85)*

looks awesome...how long it take to get your bags just curious cause I placed an order last week.


----------



## Mr Schmidt (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (Grig85)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Grig85* »_
no bushing at all, I will put it in this monday and see if things change. I assume you have in on yours, right?
I hear less of this knock on 60-80 up front. below 60 my car gets bouncy, and over 80 it gets hard as ****

_Modified by Grig85 at 3:48 PM 8-23-2008_

yeah you haveto use the stock bushing or else **** will rattle around even more. how did you mount the shock without the bushing? on my car the shock mounts to the bushing and the metal plate with the 2 studs on them (upper mount) presses on the bushing holding everything in place.


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: (Mr Schmidt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr Schmidt* »_
yeah you haveto use the stock bushing or else **** will rattle around even more. how did you mount the shock without the bushing? on my car the shock mounts to the bushing and the metal plate with the 2 studs on them (upper mount) presses on the bushing holding everything in place.

what stock bushing? you mean the bumpstop?


----------



## Mr Schmidt (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (Grig85)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Grig85* »_
what stock bushing? you mean the bumpstop?

these.


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: (Mr Schmidt)*

I am sure we put those in







but let me check that and get back to you on that tomorrow.


----------



## Laid Out (Jul 17, 2008)

*FV-QR*

love the bentley wheels! looks sick


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Laid Out)*

that looks amazing... love the stance w/ those wheels.


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Santi)*

some from today:


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Grig85* »_some from today:


































That looks amazing. Very tasteful!

*edit getting those pictures on page four*


_Modified by Plain at 6:37 PM 8-24-2008_


----------



## Squillo (Sep 18, 2004)

DAMN!!! That is a very sweet set up Good Job


----------



## PIFF (Nov 11, 2007)

wow that looks amazing.
i would love to see the fronts down a hair more and tuck the same as the rear.


----------



## LiL ShuteS (Apr 6, 2008)

that looks incredible, awesome stance, don't change a thing!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

Thats a beautiful car!


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

wow...just wow...............wow


----------



## dook (Mar 8, 2004)

*Re: (diive4sho)*

Best use of an IKEA rug EVER!


----------



## The_Sauce (Apr 22, 2003)

*Re: (audomatik)*

http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif
Seriously looks amazing man!


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (The_Sauce)*

HOLY BALLS!!!







that looks ridiculous http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: (Chet Ubetcha)*

erik why didn't you come out for brokedown??, i had great time.
looking ridiculous btw http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: (Rat4Life)*

Amazing work Erik. You should come to M&M's friday with that bad-ass ride. Oh your bringing it to Julep tonight?


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: (Rat4Life)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rat4Life* »_erik why didn't you come out for brokedown??, i had great time.
looking ridiculous btw http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I know







It just wasnt the right weekend for me man.


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: (Grig85)*

erik your top suppost to look something simular to this.


----------



## berg cup (Feb 20, 2006)

*Re: (Rat4Life)*

omg so gawwwd damn haawwwwwttttt


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

Mish, thats exactly what mine looks like. my only guess is that the washer that came with top struts was just a little too small IMO for the uppere mount, and eventho with tightened everything up after first hursh bump part of the washer could sink into the upper mount making it untightened up there. Does that make sence? anyways I got friend at the garage and we will check it on the hoist this weekend.


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: (Grig85)*

Love it


----------



## Ian K (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Grig85)*

she's a beaut http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Boosted20th2886)*


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

Big props, legit a$$ wag man.
love it


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

found those online from last night's Montreal cruise


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

I think my problem is because those to metal pieces come into direct contact. I will be checking it this weekend but it that turns out to be the problem should I just cut that metal cup thats in the upper mount? I think all it does is that it keeps the bumpstop straigt when stock suspension buttoms out.
I circuled contacting parts (at least I think they contact)


----------



## Mr Schmidt (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (Grig85)*

Just cut it, you got PM


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

omg dude http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

I got a bit more balls after driving for some time and I am now running something like 57 pounds in front and 80 pounds in the back. (car has mad reverse rack if I have anything less then that in the back so dont ask why I run so much in the rear) and I get the feel like somthing started self-notching cuz discomforting sounds reduced since last weekend. Trip to montreal has something to do with it I guess, but I will see the real cause this saturday when car is in the air.


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: (Grig85)*

awaited photoshoot from last night, turened out sick. enjoy








































































one of my most favs



















_Modified by Grig85 at 9:19 AM 8-31-2008_


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: (Grig85)*

Stunning








And great photography as well


----------



## candywhitevdub (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: (Retromini)*

thats what im talking about http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (candywhitevdub)*

Looks Killer! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (dorbritz)*

looks so good. makes me wanna get rid of my car really bad. i've been thinking about it too.


----------



## KoF (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: (Grig85)*

Look sick, Erik







Can't wait to see it in person


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (KoF)*

dear mother of Zeus that looks amazing!


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (Grig85)*


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: (moacur)*

o Fluck it looks awesome man , great effin pictures. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
need to debage it on the back IMO


----------



## romjetta02 (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: (Rat4Life)*








looks perfect!


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: (Rat4Life)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rat4Life* »_need to debage it on the back IMO 

I will get rid of A6, Quattro, 2.8L badges


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

looks amazing
i think if you are going for the "grocery getter" theme/ idea i think the badges only help the look


----------



## bagyardairride (Mar 2, 2008)

*Re: (Grig85)*

those pics are really thight!! car looks killer!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rockin16v (Aug 31, 2001)

up?


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: (rockin16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rockin16v* »_up?


up??


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (Grig85)*

i think he wants to see pictures of it up, but when it looks so good down, why need it?








i think i like your wagon more than mine


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: (Chet Ubetcha)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chet Ubetcha* »_i think he wants to see pictures of it up, but when it looks so good down, why need it?








i think i like your wagon more than mine









yeah I didnt even bother taking any pictures of it all up








I raise it less then the inch up front for dayly drive put to level it out with the back I have to run like 90 pounds out back. it drives great like that as long as you are in the front seat








I am going for a second photo session with the same dude but for rolling shots sometime this week on the highway so stay tune I will try to take it as low as it will go







(my car doesnt get lower then 40psi in the front)


----------



## Mr Schmidt (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (Grig85)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Grig85* »_
yeah I didnt even bother taking any pictures of it all up








I raise it less then the inch up front for dayly drive put to level it out with the back I have to run like 90 pounds out back. it drives great like that as long as you are in the front seat








I am going for a second photo session with the same dude but for rolling shots sometime this week on the highway so stay tune I will try to take it as low as it will go







(my car doesnt get lower then 40psi in the front)


90psi in the rear bags? Damn, must be a real stiff ride. I usually ride with 35-40psi. if I have 90psi in the bags the ride is just awful.
Ohhhhh and btw. I also have 40psi left in the bags when the car is slammed in the front


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: (Mr Schmidt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr Schmidt* »_

90psi in the rear bags? Damn, must be a real stiff ride. I usually ride with 35-40psi. if I have 90psi in the bags the ride is just awful.
Ohhhhh and btw. I also have 40psi left in the bags when the car is slammed in the front









LOL, at 35-40 PSI in the back cars sits same as 0psi in the back. 90psi will start to show about 10mm of tire rest is still tucked


----------



## Mr Schmidt (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (Grig85)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Grig85* »_
LOL, at 35-40 PSI in the back cars sits same as 0psi in the back. 90psi will start to show about 10mm of tire rest is still tucked

Must be because we are running different bags.








I have the UAS Air House bags.


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif amazing bro!


----------



## boostAbear (Aug 20, 2003)

*Re: (YLW_DUB)*

i am so jealous of this you have no idea!!!
looks absolutely STUNNING!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Duffy13 (Feb 4, 2008)

*Re: (boostAbear)*

Bagged Wagons = Sexual Fantasy


----------



## tosser (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (Duffy13)*

wow. just wow. what a terrific build, great job man, car looks amazing. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: (Vanilla Ice)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif thanks


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: (Grig85)*

OK well I have a small little update. I have figured out the problem with uncomfort up front. washer has sunk into the top mount plate.








this is what it looked like when we lifter the car in the air and deflated the bags. 
















knowtice how the washer is inside the cup now, it suppose to be before the cup.







I used oversized washer to hold pieces together and slid a polyt bushing to smooth things out and keep the top of the bag form constant rubbing on the washers and bending them into the plate like it happened last time. I know this all might sound confusing but I hope its clear enough to understand.
















BTW, that poly piece plays no part in how low the car can get, my upper control arms buttom out at 40psi.








and I lost a6, 2.8, and quattro badges looks much better this way


_Modified by Grig85 at 3:54 PM 9-20-2008_


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: (Grig85)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Grig85* »_
BTW, that poly piece plays no part in how low the car can get, my upper control arms buttom out at 40psi.

_Modified by Grig85 at 3:54 PM 9-20-2008_

Hey Erik looking good man, i think next step is to cut the body for the control arms, i just checked on a new S5 they have it cut out with a plastic cup covering it, i dont know whats the purpose audi did that but its looks like it is easy to do.


----------



## IvIikeWhy (Aug 28, 2007)

*Re: (Grig85)*

sick shots!!


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: (Rat4Life)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rat4Life* »_
Hey Erik looking good man, i think next step is to cut the body for the control arms, i just checked on a new S5 they have it cut out with a plastic cup covering it, i dont know whats the purpose audi did that but its looks like it is easy to do.


that is on my things to do list for next year no doubt about that. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: (Grig85)*

from last night in Ocean City


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

wow that looks really good rolling!


----------



## jlawr32 (May 21, 2008)

*Re: (71DubBugBug)*

your car looks great http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
love the avant!


----------



## IvIikeWhy (Aug 28, 2007)

sick!!


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

*Re: (IvIikeWhy)*

So nice dude, that makes me want to do bad things to my wagon


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: (98DUB)*

Thanks again for the ride saturday night...it was nice to see how the bagyards ride. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
One of my favorite cars from this weekend


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (diive4sho)*

looked so good in person.. 
I'm still amazed on how low you can roll.. so sick!


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: (Santi)*

thank you all, it was great to meet you this weekend http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Dangler (Sep 27, 2001)

*Re: (Grig85)*

You're car looked great rolling...im jealous of the stance.















I saw your driving on the way home monday morning/afternoon. 
I was in the gray audi a4 with the same wheels you have on and the roof pod.


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: (Dangler)*

^with the carrage box?


----------



## Dangler (Sep 27, 2001)

*Re: (Grig85)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Grig85* »_^with the carrage box?

YUP!!!


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

looks great, bag it up for next year. I know you want too


----------



## Dangler (Sep 27, 2001)

*Re: (Grig85)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Grig85* »_looks great, bag it up for next year. I know you want too










After doing some research and seeing some setups are h20....bags are definitely in the work for next year.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: (Dangler)*

you've got me convinced as well. I'm sure I'll be bugging you lots for help


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: (Neb)*

grocerys are getting heavier this winter, so I want to sqeeze another 1-1.5" of low out in the back (last night figured out exactly how to do just that







) and bring the front as low as it will go by cutting out what ever is in the way of upper control arms cuz thats what my front is sitting on at full dump. stay tunned


----------



## Peteybiz02 (May 1, 2002)

*Re: (Grig85)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Grig85* »_








_Modified by Grig85 at 9:19 AM 8-31-2008_

I like this picture a lot, cars looks awesome! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: (Peteybiz02)*

some from last night


----------



## Oscar33 (Apr 15, 2006)

beautiful!
pg 6 pwnage!


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: (Oscar33)*

that's a nice TT








and I guess that avant is ok too


----------



## vpetithw (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: (Neb)*

I loved looking at this thing the other weekend each time it rolled by http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## KoF (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: (Grig85)*

Looks sick







Eric did you shave the front bumper or just removed the license plate bracket??


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: (KoF)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KoF* »_Looks sick







Eric did you shave the front bumper or just removed the license plate bracket??

oh I didnt even knowtice that,







its been photchoped out


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Grig85)*

looks so sweet in those pics, that pshop needs to happen? 
btw i wanna know what the new wheels are gonna be?


----------



## Susannah (Apr 28, 2005)

It was great finally meeting you homes!


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: (Silver Snail)*

it was nice to meet you too Susannah, see you guys next year. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Buck Russell (Feb 24, 2003)

pm'd


----------



## durteeclean (Apr 20, 2005)

*Re: (Grig85)*

Your wagon looks sick http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: (Grig85)*

Hey Erik hook me up with some high resolution pics of that last photoshoot.
i want it for my wallpaper http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## silver saloon (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: (Rat4Life)*

love it!
any plans on losing the front plate?


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: (silver saloon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *silver saloon* »_love it!
any plans on losing the front plate?

I have something planned for the 09.


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: (Grig85)*

wheels are sold







so rocking the stocks for now, and enjoying the ballon tires. new wheels will be here in couple of the weeks, and I will be searching for some tires during winter. I am also reduing my management with bigger alu tank, another compressor and new floor. not that I dont like my floor now but 5gl tank is too small for this car.


----------



## silver saloon (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: (Grig85)*

very nice! post pics once you get them http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*FV-QR*

been daydreaming about bags while avoiding studying for midterms and stumbled in here
heres some shots of your wagon from h2o


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (frd206)*

mmm nice. Erik, we need to hook up to talk about parts http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_been daydreaming about bags while avoiding studying for midterms and stumbled in here

thanks they look great http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
this is where I at now
























instead of
















but will be back with something better soon


----------



## silver saloon (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Grig85)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Grig85* »_
but will be back with something better soon

and what may that be...?


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (silver saloon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *silver saloon* »_
and what may that be...?

is that possible!?


----------



## silver saloon (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (71DubBugBug)*

haha, well i know hes getting new wheels. i wanna know what they are.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (silver saloon)*


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Neb)*

I'll take those in 19x9 et50 anyday


----------



## fishmando (Aug 27, 2005)

WOW. have been wanting an avant so bad these days. This doesn't help me forget about it.


----------



## michgo2003 (Jan 11, 2007)

you found the 5gal to be too small? how many times are you able to lift before compressors kick on? I get 1.5 raises before mine turn on. I am debating 480's instead of my current 400's.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (michgo2003)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Grig85* »_wheels are sold







so rocking the stocks for now, and enjoying the ballon tires. new wheels will be here in couple of the weeks, and I will be searching for some tires during winter. I am also reduing my management with bigger alu tank, another compressor and new floor. not that I dont like my floor now but 5gl tank is too small for this car. 

You can do 3 smaller tanks, like 3 gallons each or something or u can get like 7 gallon that is longer, but thinner. After 7 gallons ur looking @ like 10, or 12.


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: (michgo2003)*


_Quote, originally posted by *michgo2003* »_you found the 5gal to be too small? how many times are you able to lift before compressors kick on? I get 1.5 raises before mine turn on. I am debating 480's instead of my current 400's.

I have a 480 on a 5Gal and I can lift it few times to my dayly hight before it kicks in, but to max up all 4 corners I have to refill for 20-30sec.


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_
You can do 3 smaller tanks, like 3 gallons each or something or u can get like 7 gallon that is longer, but thinner. After 7 gallons ur looking @ like 10, or 12. 

7 should be enough for me, I figured out the way to blend it with the theme of the car.


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: (Grig85)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Grig85* »_
7 should be enough for me, I figured out the way to blend it with the theme of the car.









and i already know your plans, should i tell?


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: (Rat4Life)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rat4Life* »_
and i already know your plans, should i tell?









hey!!!


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: (Grig85)*

just saw these. thanks


----------



## michgo2003 (Jan 11, 2007)

god your car motivates me to make money for wheels. love the stance you have for such a large wagon http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: (michgo2003)*


_Quote, originally posted by *michgo2003* »_god your car motivates me to make money for wheels. love the stance you have for such a large wagon http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

I hope to impove the stance for 09 and this is my motivation


----------



## mk4spence (Jun 21, 2007)

*Re: (Grig85)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Grig85* »_some from last night









i love this picture


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: (Grig85)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Grig85* »_









lol looks like my wheels with question mark stickers attached


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: (Rat4Life)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rat4Life* »_
lol looks like my wheels with question mark stickers attached










C'mon


----------



## UBER KUHL (May 16, 2005)

I want this A6
here's my contribution










_Modified by UBER KUHL at 10:26 PM 11-25-2008_


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (UBER KUHL)*

Buy my Carlsson's Erik!


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_Buy my Carlsson's Erik!

thanks but I got something lined up already for 09.


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (Grig85)*

Buy 'em anyway.


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

wintermode:


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: (Grig85)*

I asked my dad to move the car today. here is the result


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (Grig85)*

Looks like someone didn't put the car up.


----------



## silver saloon (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*

i hope those marks are from sub frame and not the oil pan.







that is why i don't let anyone to drive my car.


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: (Rat4Life)*

those marks are from LCAs. I normaly dont let anyone drive my car either but it was cold morning and I didnt want to wake up move the cold car. it was blocking the garage door so had to be moved.


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: (Grig85)*

atleast he didn't turn the wheel and bend up the fender!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

my old man would be ripped if I tore up tarmac like that.
though, my old man did use my car to "plow" the leaves the driveway.

Grig, you have PM


----------



## The_Sauce (Apr 22, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Damn... My pops is honestly scared of my car. Even riding in it...


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (The_Sauce)*


_Quote, originally posted by *The_Sauce* »_Damn... My pops is honestly scared of my car. Even riding in it...
















x2.... they dont understand why i f'ed up my car so much by lowering it, they think its dumb...


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: (Santi)*

damn that sucks. haha, my family and co-workers think I'm crazy for bagging an '09


----------



## Oscar33 (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: (passat_98)*

Really my moms actually the one that got me into the modding scene! 
if you have ever seen the first "Fast and the Furious" that black dodge charger at the end, was Identical to the one her and my Dad built! except theres was tubbed and was running a 454 blown making 850 RWHP, and it would have been my car if my dad didnt roll it















she likes everything about my car now, just except i have it so low.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

soon to be lower!


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (Oscar33)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Oscar33* »_Really my moms actually the one that got me into the modding scene! 
if you have ever seen the first "Fast and the Furious" that black dodge charger at the end, was Identical to the one her and my Dad built! except theres was tubbed and was running a 454 blown making 850 RWHP, and it would have been my car if my dad didnt roll it















she likes everything about my car now, just except i have it so low.

Damn, your whole family lives life a quarter mile at a time!


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

ouch, any serious damage?


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: (71DubBugBug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *71DubBugBug* »_ouch, any serious damage?


no not at all. no But I got new wheels


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

hurry up!








http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: (Grig85)*

OK so I found some wheels that I like very much at the moment








dont know what I will do with them yet, run them as is, banded, or coated. time will show. but I love the fact that they are 18" et44 and no faking adapters needed to run em, besides I havent seen another set of them on anything ever. 7.5" wide will sure give me freedom of steering but lack of tire stretch is not something I can be happy with... so how knows maybe I will add another inch to the inned side of the barrel. but for now I did my reaserch and best bang tire for buch is 205/40/18 Nankang AS-1. I know, I know that ist a sh[]t tire but with my camber I had nothing left of my falkens in a back in just a bit over a month period so I want to see how long much cheaper tire will last.










_Modified by Grig85 at 1:54 PM 12-3-2008_


----------



## silver saloon (Apr 16, 2007)

very nice. when are they goin on the car?


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: (silver saloon)*

as soon as snow is gone. but I will test fit them on as soon as bolts and hub rings come in next week


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: (Grig85)*

are they the spares from a 300c/charger?


----------



## Sketchy-B (Jun 12, 2005)

*Re: (diive4sho)*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...11260
Already for sale? What gives dude?


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: (Sketchy-B)*

LOL, there is interest in them. So I will sell them


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: (diive4sho)*

to diivi4sho
no clue dude, got them from a tire shop near work. shop deals winter wheels, they had 17s also but without holes holes and were plain ugly those look like OE so I am happy.
Few dropped me pm's on what they are and what they're off - I got no idea. I gave my dude the specs and he delivered. I'll get more if someone wants them I think it will be ultimate wheel if its banded to 8.5 or 9


_Modified by Grig85 at 4:08 PM 12-3-2008_


----------



## DowntimeDesigns (Apr 4, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Plain)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Plain* »_somewhere, someone should make a donut tank the size of a spare tire. HA!


I didn't read the whole thread yet... I got to this quote and I stopped cause I wanted to impart knowledge...








4 Gallon "Pancake" Tank. Made specifically for Spare Tire wells... 
http://www.minitruckin.net/pro...id=79 
Now I'll go back to reading...


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (DowntimeDesigns)*

quick lil update. new brakes = new wheels








but not for long I guess








wheels are for sale by the way check my sig


----------



## thirtysixspokes (Mar 6, 2007)

Nicest of the Bentley rollers IMO. Should look hot as a habanero smoothie when they're on.


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: (thirtysixspokes)*

rings came in today for Steelies. will be trying them on shortly.


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (Grig85)*

Ya know, most people keep wheels at least long enough to PUT THEM ON THE CAR.


----------



## D Brown (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_Ya know, most people keep wheels at least long enough to PUT THEM ON THE CAR.










You should talk Darrick you wheel whore. Did those gotti's ever make it onto a car?


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (D Brown)*


_Quote, originally posted by *D Brown* »_Did those gotti's ever make it onto a car?
















They're on an IY20th in Pennsylvania now.


----------



## D Brown (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_
They're on an IY20th in Pennsylvania now.

Yeah but thats not your car my friend.








also send me pics of that if you have them. I would like to see how they look on the car.


_Modified by D Brown at 12:44 PM 12-10-2008_


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: (D Brown)*

getting my new upper mounts this week! YEY!!! so so stoked


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: (Grig85)*

Beautiful http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Did you have those machined or is that more bagyard stuff?


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (Retromini)*

SIIIIICK!!!








I need more pics!


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*

I am away for this weekend but I hope they get here from bagyard before weekend, so I can install them bitshes early next week. because of the snow I have to ride higher then my comfort zone is, so its been very stressfull few weeks with wierd sound of lose upper mount. finally its all about to and.
thanks BY we love you!


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: (Grig85)*

Bagyard quality amazes me everytime i see their custom work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_SIIIIICK!!!








I need more pics!

here is how it works:


----------



## Oscar33 (Apr 15, 2006)

Bagyard FTMFW!


----------



## Afazz (Feb 10, 2002)

*Re: (Grig85)*

Nice. Kinda similar to the Mason Tech mk4/5 uppers, except your suspension doesn't require a bearing - just a shock bushing, then the bag is its own bushing. Lots of complex parts though, how the F is Bagyard making any money on this stuff







CNC time must be free in Austria.


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: (Afazz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Afazz* »_Nice. Kinda similar to the Mason Tech mk4/5 uppers, except your suspension doesn't require a bearing - just a shock bushing, then the bag is its own bushing. Lots of complex parts though, how the F is Bagyard making any money on this stuff







CNC time must be free in Austria.

I think they own at least one CNC mashine that runs 24/7


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: (Grig85)*

I http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif Bagyard.

_Quote, originally posted by *Grig85* »_


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (Plain)*

Damn man, those aren't even a car part anymore, they're a friggin' _work of art_.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Afazz (Feb 10, 2002)

*Re: (andrew m.)*

Andrew -did you get my PM about pics? I sent it to one of your other accounts, you may have been banned before the message arrived


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: (andrew m.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *andrew m.* »_they are indeed a work of art. i'd post some more pictures of their stuff but i'd get banned again for "advertising".
that sounds like a bad idea.
those pieces are sweet!


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*

I bet their job title says: Airride Designer Extraordinaire


----------



## bagyardairride (Mar 2, 2008)

*Re: (andrew m.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *andrew m.* »_something close to that. eddy and andreas are very very hard workers http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

andrew, don´t forget raphy , he is a hard worker too








greetings


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (bagyardairride)*

those look freaking amazing. i wish i could get something local do to something like that. 
ok here are my questions, cus i'm a bit confused since the shock isnt attached. 
the shock attaches to the top of the bearing http://i91.photobucket.com/alb...2.jpg in this pic? 
and then the bearing its inside of the very top aluminum piece right? will the bearing work while its sealed and all? or are the "O" rings gonna get messed up from the friction of turning..


----------



## Afazz (Feb 10, 2002)

*Re: (Santi)*

The A6 doesn't have a bearing, just a bushing. The shock doesn't need to turn in the front like a Macpherson strut car, just pivot a little bit. 
The shock does go through that bushing, nut goes on the top. Then the whole top of the shock - threads and nut and everything - are inside the pressure volume of the bag. The upper cap seals to the bushing plate, which seals to the lower plate and eventually to the upper bag plate. The bag is basically hard mounted to the chassis, so the bag itself is the "bushing" for the "spring" and the shock has its own bushing. It's similar to the Mason-Tech setup in that it separates the shock bushing from he spring bushing/bearing, but due to the Audi suspension design there is no bearing. Just two different "bushings."


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Afazz)*

oh werd.. that explains a lot, thank you!! 
That all means I need an Audi then.. hahahaha.


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: (Santi)*

this is what the original allroad suspension: (found it on audiworld)


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

alright.. makes sense!!! cant wait to see it!!


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

bagyard package arrived! pics of install will be up soon...


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: (Grig85)*

Can't wait to see it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: (passat_98)*

just got home,







sorry I left the camera at home (I was too happy with the arrival) but everything is in, and I cant thank guys at bagyard enough to sort this out for me. car feels amazing! couldnt be happier this time of the year. Best Christmass presesnt 4 SHOUU!!!!
oh and car sits 3/8 lower now


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (Grig85)*

Can't wait to see the pics.
Is it laying subframe yet?


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: (Grig85)*

i demand pics.









when my bagyards arrive it shall be a glorious day...


----------



## .sanya. (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: (andrew m.)*

lookin good man http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## KoF (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: (Grig85)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Grig85* »_







sorry I left the camera at home (I was too happy with the arrival) 

yo, Brovsky, stop teasing and post some pics















I can't wait to get my "extra shortened" stuf from BY


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: (KoF)*

look who is talking... LOL
have you got you things shortened by BY yet???
pictures are on the way 4 real, I just put on 18" steels and they look insane. will post up as soon as I snap some. I got a lil twist for them too so stay tooned.


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: (KoF)*

new mount setup








I couldnt be more happier with how suspension is performing now.


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

click for movie




_Modified by Grig85 at 8:51 PM 12-28-2008_


----------



## Def-Shooter (Dec 27, 2008)

*Re: (Grig85)*

looks great, I hope I will get my parts in the next days so I can fix my Passat.
(sorry for bad english







)


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (Def-Shooter)*

Damn, those new struts are a work of art! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Do you think you'll be laying subframe now?


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*

I will lay it in the summer. but is not really possible without inner fenders notch.


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (Grig85)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Grig85* »_I will lay it in the summer. but is not really possible without inner fenders notch.


----------



## KoF (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: (Grig85)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Grig85* »_look who is talking... LOL
have you got you things shortened by BY yet???
pictures are on the way 4 real, I just put on 18" steels and they look insane. will post up as soon as I snap some. I got a lil twist for them too so stay tooned.

Heppy New Year!!!
Nope, u know it takes time for BY to do everything, however, quality needs time







I'll contact them on next week to find out. BTW your steel 18's look neat http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Got any shots with tires mounted?


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: (KoF)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KoF* »_
Heppy New Year!!!
Nope, u know it takes time for BY to do everything, however, quality needs time







I'll contact them on next week to find out. BTW your steel 18's look neat http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Got any shots with tires mounted?

Happy New Year to all of you too!
I haven't got tires od them yet. I am gonna go with some 205/40/18s tho.


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: (Grig85)*

this is how I tuck rim now. I would say about 3/8 lower than before


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (Grig85)*

Nom, nom, nom.


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: (dorbritz)*

I just wish the brakes looked bigger.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: (Grig85)*

holy fak Erik. 
Seen your car at AA yesterday.. heard the "pshh, pshh" and got jealous


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

here is some more


----------



## DEZL_DUB (Aug 18, 2007)

*Re: (Grig85)*

more pics!!!


----------



## fishmando (Aug 27, 2005)

OMG that vid was DOPE


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

Deadmau5 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: (Plain)*

wow that video rocked.
i want a camera like that


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: (Plain)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Plain* »_Deadmau5 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Grig85)*

what video?? 
and Erik u already got them for sale...


----------



## berg cup (Feb 20, 2006)

*Re: (Grig85)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Grig85* »_here is some more








[/TD]
[/TR]
[/TABLE]

[IMG]http://www.vwvortex.com/vwbb/eek.gif














i cant wait to see this in person


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_what video?? 
and Erik u already got them for sale... 


click on the pic ^^^ the one where you're looking at the front of the car


----------



## L.I.VW13 (Apr 9, 2006)

*Re: (Neb)*

Video is amazing http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Neb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Neb* »_
click on the pic ^^^ the one where you're looking at the front of the car

oh yeah i saw that one, i thought there was something else due to the new pics.


----------



## HOLLYWOOD 1.8T (Jul 8, 2006)

wow


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: (HOLLYWOOD 1.8T)*

I really hated some things about my setup last summer.
1. white face gauges were not matching
2. lines needed better routing
3. I hate this stupid switch box
so I got some new things to take care of above mentioned issues.
















and finally the new switches. 1 to operate the front, 1 to operate the back, 1 to operate the train horns


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

*FV-QR*

car is so amazing. wagons on bags just do it for me. wish you were keeping the wheels, but it happens. likin the new layout as well http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## gENERIX_ (Nov 13, 2005)

Damn.. nice job on the new suspension. Thats some serious tuck!


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: (gENERIX_)*

today was nice out, and I decided to test fit steels again. Tires are gonna be on them next week, so the true fit is next weekend.


----------



## k4na.x (Oct 29, 2007)

Damn Erik
it's Jit
loving this
can't believe I only just realised this was yours lol.


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: (k4na.x)*

damn, bling bills are ganging up on me.








some one buy my bentleys


----------



## hyphytrain203 (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: (Grig85)*

don't even put tires on those steels, **** looks gangster as ****


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: (hyphytrain203)*

lol


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: (Grig85)*

picked these up today, gonna get them on very soon


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

Shaved 1st tire tonight, really easy process actually took about 10min. I always wanted to have low profile white wall tires on steelies, so thats what I am doing. Went with 80 grit sending disk on this tire and results are nice and smooth . I will mask it and rubber paint it tomorrow at work.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Grig85)*

18" steels + shaved tires
legit.


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: (Grig85)*

can''t wait to see the results , i recommend mounting the tires on the rims and after that painting them, otherwise you will ruin the paint when mounting them.
так что даже не думай их красить до того как поставиш на диски.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

pff I just let my fenders do my shaving


----------



## mk2driver (Feb 12, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

damn looks dope


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: (Rat4Life)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rat4Life* »_can''t wait to see the results , i recommend mounting the tires on the rims and after that painting them, otherwise you will ruin the paint when mounting them.


damn, I didnt even think of that thanks bro http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_pff I just let my fenders do my shaving









lol, not with a tuck like this you dont


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

IM A FAN!!!!!!!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## IvIikeWhy (Aug 28, 2007)

my god i want your car


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: (IvIikeWhy)*

can't wait to see this


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: (passat_98)*

I am digging this look a lot. eventho those are all wheels but it kinda looks like white rim + white wall combo


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

dropped wheels off at the powdercoaters today, should be ready in about a week. getting them done in this:


















_Modified by Grig85 at 10:31 AM 2-18-2009_


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

haha vtec wheels


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

wrinkle black....i'm interested to see what that will look like on wheels....never seen it done on anything other than engine parts


----------



## Sketchy-B (Jun 12, 2005)

*Re: (diive4sho)*

How'd the rest of the tires come out?


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: (Sketchy-B)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sketchy-B* »_How'd the rest of the tires come out?

tires are all shaved up and ready to go on. I will paint the walls as soon as they are mounted as Rat4Life recomended.


----------



## Sketchy-B (Jun 12, 2005)

*Re: (Grig85)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif cant wait


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: (Sketchy-B)*

yeah I cant wait to get the wheels back, weather here seems to get warmer and warmer


----------



## Sketchy-B (Jun 12, 2005)

*Re: (Grig85)*

You going to space them out pretty far? or leave them sucked in


----------



## woody89 (Aug 12, 2007)

Can't wait to see them. One of my favorite cars on air. 
P.S. Your old wheels went to a good home! I was just informed of this yesterday.


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

just gonna keep them tucked like that. I love that look. when I get something wider I will play with some spacers to see if I can do flush tuck like on VIPs.


----------



## xXGti2006Xx (Feb 14, 2006)

Damn man, just went through all the pages on the build, real top notch, also the 18" steelies are gunna look ill. That video was insane


----------



## CiDirkona (May 1, 2007)

Wrinkle black just kicked in, yo!


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: (CiDirkona)*

thanks

_Quote, originally posted by *CiDirkona* »_Wrinkle black just kicked in, yo!


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: (Grig85)*

gonna get some stuff from europe some time before summer hopefully, anyone need anything?


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: (Grig85)*

looking interesting... but your rig always is...


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

eurobumpers and skirts before summer


----------



## Stan Marsh (Feb 20, 2005)

*FV-QR*

i am very jealous, i have wanted a wagon forever. my wife thinks they are ugly. I guess i should have bought one instead of my gti before we got married...








I loved the Bentley wheels, the steelies will look awesome too, My buddy has a set of wheels done in the wrinkle finish and it looks awesome.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Stan Marsh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Stan Marsh* »_i am very jealous, i have wanted a wagon forever. my wife thinks they are ugly. I guess i should have bought one instead of my gti before we got married...








I loved the Bentley wheels, the steelies will look awesome too, My buddy has a set of wheels done in the wrinkle finish and it looks awesome.

join the club...my wife says they look like old lady cars...ugh...women they know nothing!
i've been watching this thread for sometime and i have to say you have one of the SICKEST avants i have ever laid my eyes on.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

I wanted to get some allroad ones at first but they are just so hard to get, and if yards have them they want more than arm and a leg for them so I said f**k it


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (Grig85)*

Hey Grig.. Shokan is a great place to get used audi parts if you didn't know about them. They seem to have everything http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
http://www.shokan.com/


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: (moacur)*

thanks dude, yeah I know shokan, but even there allroad is still rare. and even if they do get it prices are very high for used parts.


----------



## Sketchy-B (Jun 12, 2005)

*Re: (Grig85)*

When are we gonna see some pics of the wheels back from powder coat ??


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: (Sketchy-B)*

I called them today and they said it should be done late tomorrow


----------



## Ian K (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: (andrew m.)*

i want these wheels on the car now....make it happen.


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: (Grig85)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Grig85* »_I called them today and they said it should be done late tomorrow

is it tomorrow already?
i need to see them now.


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: (Rat4Life)*

got them back today, and I love how they turned out. pics dont really show it because texture is semiglossy and reflects a lot of light. but here they are nevertheless. will get other 3 tires mounted on tomorrow and fit them on the car over the weekend.


----------



## Sketchy-B (Jun 12, 2005)

*Re: (Grig85)*

Powder coat looks like it came out really good. Can't wait to see the sidewalls all painted up and on the car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: (Sketchy-B)*

I'll start first sidewall tonight and rest tomorrow. cant wait to get it on the car


----------



## Sketchy-B (Jun 12, 2005)

*Re: (Grig85)*

Do you still have snow up there?


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: (Sketchy-B)*

yeah snow is still here.


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: (Grig85)*

just finished first coat of white.







what a differance. they look like 20" steels now http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
pics later tonight when I get home


----------



## CiDirkona (May 1, 2007)

*Re: (Grig85)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Grig85* »_just finished first coat of white.







what a differance. they look like 20" steels now http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
pics later tonight when I get home

TPIWWOP!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## adROCK319 (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (CiDirkona)*

please pardon the thread jack...
I had my old Mk5 R32 wheels powdered in Eastwood black wrinkle awhile ago. for those interested, here are some shots showing the detail of the finish:
































The earlier shots of the steelies do not do this finish justice.
ps - they're for sale if anyone's interested. check my sig.


_Modified by adROCK319 at 3:30 PM 2-27-2009_


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

yeah thats exactly how the the finish looks in real life


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (Grig85)*

Looks good. Seems like cleaning them would be a total pain in the ass though, with brake dust working it's way in to the texture?


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*

actually no, it has teflon like feel to it, so I think cleaning them should be very easy


----------



## adROCK319 (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (Grig85)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Grig85* »_actually no, it has teflon like feel to it, so I think cleaning them should be very easy

my boy said windex would work pretty well, although i haven't tried it yet. in general though, powder coat is pretty easy to keep clean.


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: (adROCK319)*

this is after first layer, I still have to sand it down smooth, and lay on a the second coat


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (Grig85)*

Hell yes! Which paint are you using? And did you get hub caps to go with them?


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*

Awesome!!


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*

I had dope hubcaps but bitches didnt fit


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*

some special white wall flexable paint. I got it on ebay


----------



## berg cup (Feb 20, 2006)

*Re: (Grig85)*








ohhh my good lawd, that looks so freakin good bro. wow i cant even stop thinking about em rite now, very sick.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: (Grig85)*

I thought you had them fit?


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: (Neb)*

I thought they gonna fit but they didnt





















I have an idea on how to make some caps but it will cost me more than the wheels


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: (Grig85)*

did all 4 with 1 coat


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: (Grig85)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Grig85* »_









looking sweet http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
how is that whitewall paint? looks to me little thick , is it flexible at all?
i like to see those on the carrr








i bet it's gonna look retarded in a good way .


_Modified by Rat4Life at 1:31 AM 2-28-2009_


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: (Rat4Life)*

actually its just like rubber very very flexable. 


_Modified by Grig85 at 10:49 PM 2-27-2009_


----------



## Sketchy-B (Jun 12, 2005)

*Re: (Grig85)*

those are not on the car.....


----------



## woody89 (Aug 12, 2007)

Oh my! http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: (woody89)*

I love white walls. Its gonna look so sick.


----------



## Haggard24v (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: (thepirate)*

not sure if you need center caps but you can always try bullet style fence post caps. the press right into my 5x100 steelies (but then one fell out cause of a huge bump)


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

on the car please!


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

what's the name of this paint?


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: (shagnwagn118)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shagnwagn118* »_not sure if you need center caps but you can always try bullet style fence post caps. the press right into my 5x100 steelies (but then one fell out cause of a huge bump)

more info on those caps?


----------



## CiDirkona (May 1, 2007)

*Re: (Rat4Life)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rat4Life* »_
more info on those caps?


... numbers and google-math seem to line up about right...
http://www.fence-it.com/chainl...7.htm


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: (CiDirkona)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CiDirkona* »_
... numbers and google-math seem to line up about right...
http://www.fence-it.com/chainl...7.htm 

don't get it how would those fit into the rear wheels,cause the hub is actually sticking out , if i remember correctly.


----------



## CiDirkona (May 1, 2007)

*Re: (Rat4Life)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rat4Life* »_
don't get it how would those fit into the rear wheels,cause the hub is actually sticking out , if i remember correctly.










Hahahah... just kidding. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: (CiDirkona)*

yea great idea


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: (Rat4Life)*

paint? name?


----------



## berg cup (Feb 20, 2006)

*Re: (sbuogr)*

pt these god damn things on the car already


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: (dubmob_vr6)*

lol. no its -10C outside I will freez my ass off.
but I picked up a set of HRE 546s so those are also in line for fitment







I hope it gets warmer ASAP
5x112 20x9.5 with stagged offset
20" wheels - ze moar rim tuck ya!!
I cant even imagine how they will look when I pull bump stops out of the rears

























_Modified by Grig85 at 4:54 PM 3-2-2009_


_Modified by Grig85 at 5:20 PM 3-2-2009_


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: (Grig85)*


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: (Grig85)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Grig85* »_lol. no its -10C outside I will freez my ass off.
but I picked up a set of HRE 546s so those are also in line for fitment







I hope it gets warmer ASAP
5x112 20x9.5 with stagged offset
20" wheels - ze moar rim tuck ya!!
I cant even imagine how they will look when I pull bump stops out of the rears

























_Modified by Grig85 at 4:54 PM 3-2-2009_

_Modified by Grig85 at 5:20 PM 3-2-2009_

omfg those look even better than ones you show me before.
bastard








where you gonna get the tires?
and what size?


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: (Rat4Life)*

this thread is amazazing


----------



## d1rtyj4k3 (Feb 25, 2007)

wtf you get more dope wheels everytime i turn around


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: (d1rtyj4k3)*

found some cheapo tires for you
http://store.nouglytire.com/22acatrsp22.html
http://www.discount-tires-2go....=True


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

Misha thanks "nouglytire" was my tire source for years now








So the wheels; I fit them on and I am not really happy. maybe if I save 2mm of the hub of the wheel up front and add some more camber in the back they will tuck. but I just dont know, not really feeling it


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (Grig85)*

they still do look dope though
nice looking set of wheels
I dig your wheel-whore-ness http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## durteeclean (Apr 20, 2005)




----------



## theAntiRiced (May 7, 2005)

*FV-QR*

dump it down and pop the bead lol
the spacing is perfect


----------



## jtiguy285 (Jun 16, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (theAntiRiced)*

subscribed http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: (Grig85)*

i think somebody with A8 or maybe CC could pull them off better.(bigger car)
but on your car you have to tuck them, i just wanna see how much of a 20" rim you could tuck with a right offset.
shave hubs and inner part of the wheel,just make them fit, dope wheelz http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by Rat4Life at 11:10 PM 3-2-2009_


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (Rat4Life)*

Shave the back of the wheel where it meets the hub. I did that to my old HRE's and got 5mm of offset.
As long as you have around 1/4 of an inch of thickness from the bottom of the bolt seat to the hub, you're golden.


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*

yea I am sure rears will be easy to fit, but fronts only have 2-3mm max of clearance before the hit the spindle. spindle notch WHAT WHAT!


----------



## d1rtyj4k3 (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: (Grig85)*

mo camba http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: (d1rtyj4k3)*

if you didnt need tires to drive that rear wheel would look perfect


----------



## oneaudivw (Oct 14, 2005)

*Re: (d1rtyj4k3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *d1rtyj4k3* »_mo camba http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
 Please NO!
New wheels look great! I hope you have them on at H2O


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: (sum1namedjames)*

225/30 should be same as no tires.


----------



## d1rtyj4k3 (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: (Grig85)*

riddin on blades


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

What is the holdup?!?! Put the damn steelies on!


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*

I will tonight.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_What is the holdup?!?! Put the damn steelies on!









x10000 do it!


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (thepirate)*

the steelies look sick! they look massive w/ the white walls. 
as far as HREs, they are sick wheels, but the offsets are 'da GAY! If they tucked then yes, but i'm going with a no for right now until u get the back of the wheels shaved.. then maybe!


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: (Santi)*

camber changes very much at this point. rear wheel was sticking out 5-7mm more just at 10mm higher setting. I think if I shave of 5mm so that I can clear fender at the same hight as on the pictures above, rest should be no problem because the lower I go the more camber rears will get. I am more worried about the fronts. I cant tuck them much more, there is just not enough space to make them sit like bentleys did. even if I shave 3mm out back upfront I think I will not be able to turn at all. and lifting the car everytime is something I would like to avoid. I am still undecided with what I want with them. maybe selling and getting something else.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Grig85)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Grig85* »_and lifting the car everytime is something I would like to avoid. 

isnt that what air is for...







lazy ass dont even wanna touch the switches


----------



## sump scraper (Apr 13, 2008)

*Re: (Santi)*
















those wheels are perfect


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_
isnt that what air is for...







lazy ass dont even wanna touch the switches









well I didnt have to raise it with bentleys on.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: (Grig85)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Grig85* »_I will tonight.

go on...


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: (Grig85)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Grig85* »_I will tonight.

is it tonight already in Ottawa ?


----------



## Sketchy-B (Jun 12, 2005)

*Re: (Rat4Life)*

think someone is just being lazy


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: (Sketchy-B)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sketchy-B* »_think someone is just being lazy









I agree. Moar pics!


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: (Neb)*

I'm dying to see what these steelies look like...pics already


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: (diive4sho)*

I still have to shave them and car is durrrrrtyee.


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: (Grig85)*

gave a quick wipe to the lips today and DAMN!!








before








after


----------



## boostAbear (Aug 20, 2003)

*Re: (Grig85)*

i think those HREs are perfect..stretch the **** outta those tires n tuck bead















hella flush 20s would be SSSOOO dope


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: (boostAbear)*

no I dont like bead tucking look. and I drive my car all year round and I would hate to chip the paint off the fenders and watch them rust over winter with all the salt they put on these roads


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Nice wheels!! 
pics of steel ole wheel on thy ole bucket?


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Grig85)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Grig85* »_
well I didnt have to raise it with bentleys on.









i know, thats why u should've kep those, or find something else in the same size/offset


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: (Santi)*

Capt. gave my idea to swap inner lips from front to back. that will make front 9" and rears 10" shave 5mm outback that will make fronts et40-41 just like the bentleys were


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (Grig85)*

Now you can thank me for that genius idea by putting the god damn steelies on your ****ing car and taking some god damn ****ing pictures you ****ing ****!


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*

yeah yeah yeah








walls were shaved last night so I will slap them on this evening 4 sho


----------



## windsorvr (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: (Grig85)*

grig85, you have pm


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_Now you can thank me for that genius idea by putting the god damn steelies on your ****ing car and taking some god damn ****ing pictures you ****ing ****!


----------



## Curt_pnw (Nov 27, 2005)

*Re: (Grig85)*

In for pics of steelies on the car!


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: (Curt_pnw)*

fuuckin bolts. they are too long. so I will go and have a nice weekend























+








+








=


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: (Grig85)*

omg excuses excuses, knowing you you probably already sold those steelz with whitewalls


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: (Rat4Life)*

haha, no I didnt sell those yet. but sold HREs















BTW. bolts are all cut. didnt take long either, cut them all up while watching Quantum of Solar. (that russian chick in there is damn hot)
So wheels are on tomorrow morning.
ZUB DAYU


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: (Grig85)*

looking forward to pics. what time you putting them on? maybe I will come over and take a look.. gotta see that magic polish too.. and talk to you about my bolts not fitting in my RS's


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Its almost 8am on the west coast, which means it is morning. Where are those pictures?


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

OKTHEYAREON!!!
just gonna go to coin wash and wash up the car a bit. they look dead sexy


----------



## michgo2003 (Jan 11, 2007)

DO THE PICS GRIG


----------



## Stan Marsh (Feb 20, 2005)

*FV-QR*

you posted that 9 minutes ago, so if photos arent up in the next 15 mins there will be heck to pay, heck i tell ya


----------



## Mike. (Aug 23, 2007)

HURRY UP!


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: (Mike.)*

car looks so good with these wheels on!!!







Thanks for the wheel help http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: (Neb)*

white walls lasted only for 15min by the time I got to carwash they all cracked up.








so I am gonna rip them off
























































I will roll on those for a bit and than let my dad rip around with them for the summer.
I am buying these next week.


----------



## Jetta11kid (Feb 5, 2006)

*Re: (Grig85)*

Those look sick! Wish the white walls would have worked


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: (Jetta11kid)*

yeah me too. it really sucks.


----------



## Jetta11kid (Feb 5, 2006)

*Re: (Grig85)*

Oh well, at least the steelies still look great.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: (Jetta11kid)*

worst teaser ever. sorry to hear about the white walls


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (Neb)*

I think the problem with the white walls was you put the paint on too thick. You're suppossed to apply it in 3-4 thin layers over the course of several days.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*

That looks so awesome. Couldn't you have just bought tires with the white walls already on them?


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: (thepirate)*

215/40 with whitewalls I doubt they exist


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: (Grig85)*

i still like those 20"s more, u should've kept them and run 4.2l a6 front fenders for clearance and tuck 


i don't think you will find paint that is not gonna crack on a low profile tire.
and i agree with captain obvious about less paint.


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: (Rat4Life)*

I could make fronts 20x9" et40 so I wouldnt need wider fenders. but I really want to keep OEM+ thing going.


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: (Grig85)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Grig85* »_I could make fronts 20x9" et40 so I wouldnt need wider fenders. but I really want to keep OEM+ thing going.

witch one of the wagons came with 18" stillz and whitewalls from factory?


----------



## Stan Marsh (Feb 20, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rat4Life* »_
witch one of the wagons came with 18" stillz and whitewalls from factory?










lol
I am not feeling them as much as i thought, maybe had the lips been bigger i would have liked them more but I dont know I just dont like them as much as i thought i would.


----------



## Pizza Pig (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: Grocery Getter (Grig85)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rat4Life* »_i still like those 20"s more, u should've kept them and run 4.2l a6 front fenders for clearance and tuck 


i don't think you will find paint that is not gonna crack on a low profile tire.
and i agree with captain obvious about less paint.

then the rear wouldnt match the front, that is unless you did some allroad 1/4's


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Looks awesome!! Damn low too!! 

Not surpised about the white walls thou. Real white walls are actually part of the tire and is a natural white rubber and not paint.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Plain)*

when i saw the pictures i shouted "sweet! finally!" and everyone in the room was like "huh?"
but they look good, i like it. cant wait to see the next wheels. hmmm 275/40/19


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

so I took off the white walls still looks good and unique im my opinion


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Grig85)*

I like em more without the white walls
car has a wintermode from hell kinda vibe to it now, digging it


----------



## d1rtyj4k3 (Feb 25, 2007)

i hope you sold the 20s to that guy with the cc


----------



## adROCK319 (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (d1rtyj4k3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *d1rtyj4k3* »_i hope you sold the 20s to that guy with the cc

Me too.


----------



## DEV!N (Jul 21, 2007)

*Re: (d1rtyj4k3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *d1rtyj4k3* »_i hope you sold the 20s to that guy with the cc

Flat face wheels suck Jake.


----------



## berg cup (Feb 20, 2006)

*Re: (DEV!N)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DEV!N* »_
Flat face wheels suck Jake.

hush your mouth devin


----------



## DEV!N (Jul 21, 2007)

*Re: (dubmob_vr6)*

Wide splitties ftw.


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: (d1rtyj4k3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *d1rtyj4k3* »_i hope you sold the 20s to that guy with the cc

no







but they would have been nice on there tho if they could fit


----------



## d1rtyj4k3 (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: (DEV!N)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DEV!N* »_
Flat face wheels suck Jake.

i strongly dissagree it all depends on the car, and those aren't really what i would call a flat faced wheel
would of looked sick on the cc tho


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (d1rtyj4k3)*

time for real white walls...


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: (Santi)*

huh? what wheels?


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: (passat_98)*

^ HREs that I sold last week I guess. but they would have been way too big for your CC regardless


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: (Grig85)*

oh ok, lmk on what's coming up. I'm in the market but I want to get it right this time


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (passat_98)*

Buy one of my sets of Lorinsers!








or








Both sets are 19x9 et38.










_Modified by Capt. Obvious at 12:02 PM 3-10-2009_


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*

I like the first set do you have any 3/4s shot?


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (Grig85)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Grig85* »_I like the first set do you have any 3/4s shot?

Not at the moment. I'll get you some though.


----------



## d1rtyj4k3 (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*

VIP styles


----------



## Sketchy-B (Jun 12, 2005)

*Re: (d1rtyj4k3)*

When you getting those bumps on there?


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: (Sketchy-B)*

what the bumpers, not soon. I should only get them sometime in April
and than they will need to be painted too. I've been chucking money into this thing too much lately so I need stop spending and start earning. but they will be on before summer thats for sure. maybe I can get it ready before primer. we'll see


----------



## Sketchy-B (Jun 12, 2005)

*Re: (Grig85)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Taking a trip down for primer eh?


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: (Sketchy-B)*

looks like Primer and Dubs on the Beach (if they do it again) are very close and maybe I can kill 2 birds with one stone


----------



## Sketchy-B (Jun 12, 2005)

*Re: (Grig85)*

Primer was a great time last year.. the new spot was perfect
Hopefully more people show up this year, I think everyone was sceptical with the location change. 
Not sure if it is confirmed yet, but I've some talks that Yarrow is looking to change the weekend too http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif All the Mothers of dub kids will be pleased


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: (Sketchy-B)*

any updates on this?


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

I am awaiting on few things from europe and states. major changes are on the way. I am not gonna have much updates for few weeks, but car should be done by Primer for sure.


----------



## gunch (Mar 16, 2008)

*Re: (Grig85)*















those white walls were so sick. just had to change my pants.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: (Grig85)*

awesome ill keep my eye out for them. where is Primer, a link to any info?


----------



## michgo2003 (Jan 11, 2007)

Big changes coming


----------



## 04grocerygetter (Mar 29, 2009)

does your car have the same suspension as my 04 passat variant?


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (04grocerygetter)*

No.


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: (04grocerygetter)*


_Quote, originally posted by *04grocerygetter* »_does your car have the same suspension as my 04 passat variant?

fronts are the same.
if you have 4motion then rears are same also, but if you got fwt then rears are different


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

test fitted new wheels


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (Grig85)*

ooooohhhhh............ COME ON


----------



## 2slowT (Oct 30, 2008)

Dont be a wheel tease its been a ruff night


----------



## adROCK319 (Jul 5, 2006)

what a tease.


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: (adROCK319)*

Mulliners
























oh and NO they are not same wheels as last year mkthx!


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: (Grig85)*

so nice. can't wait to see tires mounted on these


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: (Grig85)*

nice going from 19 to 20's with the same offset,looks great as alwsays http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: (Rat4Life)*

So money. Glad to see it back on bentleys and the larger size looks great http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (Retromini)*

Excellent choice sir. And the Allroad doorblades are a nice touch as well. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

found another one








and a lil' Kembaa


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

yummmmm


----------



## adROCK319 (Jul 5, 2006)

looks great.


----------



## adROCK319 (Jul 5, 2006)

courtesy of dubsesd.


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

I'll have new photoshoot with Dubsesd as soon as I get my new tires for the 20s


----------



## adROCK319 (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (Grig85)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Grig85* »_I'll have new photoshoot with Dubsesd as soon as I get my new tires for the 20s









Doh! I fail. My bad dude. I wasn't quite sure of those were the 20's or not; either way, it's a nice picture.


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: (adROCK319)*

LOL, yeah those are 9 spoked 19s you posted from last year, I have 7 thick spoked 20s now


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: (Grig85)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Grig85* »_LOL, yeah those are 9 spoked 19s you posted from last year, I have 7 thick spoked 20s now

Erik i told you people will be mistaking them for your 19's day and night


----------



## adROCK319 (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (Rat4Life)*

They're both dope sets of wheels. I like the 9 spokes a little better for some reason though. Maybe it's because I've seen them with tires on them.


----------



## GTIzlatko (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (adROCK319)*

bigger, better, and less cluttered ... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: (GTIzlatko)*

Can't wait to see them with rubber http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (mikegilbert)*

20" GOODNESS


----------



## michgo2003 (Jan 11, 2007)

They feel so good to the touch








Cant wait to see them wrapped in yummy toyos too


----------



## d1rtyj4k3 (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: (michgo2003)*

tires for 20's are cheap compared to 19s more demand i guess haha


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

*Re: (Retromini)*

love the new wheels, loved the old ones too. where did you find them?


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: (98DUB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *98DUB* »_love the new wheels, loved the old ones too. where did you find them?

thanks. however, its not that easy; took me months to fish them out.


----------



## michgo2003 (Jan 11, 2007)

*Re: (Grig85)*

I dont see new pics yet


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: (michgo2003)*

you get tires yet or what


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: (Neb)*

picking up tomorrow







I hope I can get them on as well


----------



## Pizza Pig (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: (Grig85)*

want to seee asap


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: (Pizza Pig)*

cant wait to see this http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## michgo2003 (Jan 11, 2007)

bump
WTB pics


----------



## d1rtyj4k3 (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: (michgo2003)*

ohhhmmmgeee i cant wait


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

*FV-QR*

make with the pictures already!


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

they are on. photoshoot tomorrow


----------



## Sketchy-B (Jun 12, 2005)

Thats just cold...


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: (Grig85)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Grig85* »_they are on. photoshoot tomorrow









you better come to M&M!


----------



## d1rtyj4k3 (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: (Neb)*

can we just get a cell phone pic or something


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: (d1rtyj4k3)*

its "tomorrow" now


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: (sum1namedjames)*

big thanks to dubsesd for taking stunning shots tonight
there is more to come
enjoy


----------



## Stan Marsh (Feb 20, 2005)

*FV-QR*

like i said on the LLS thread. SOOOOOO HOTT!!!


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I will be the first one to say that I don't like them. 
good thing you do though


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

Looks amazing







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## platinumgrey_1.8T (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_I will be the first one to say that I don't like them. 
good thing you do though









i'd have to agree on this statement... i liked the old 9 spoke a little better looked more slammed to .... but ya if you like'em thats all that matters
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








mike


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (platinumgrey_1.8T)*

oh my ****ing god. i love those


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

*FV-QR*

SICK SICK SICK SICK SICK!!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


_Quote, originally posted by *Grig85* »_big thanks to dubsesd for taking stunning shots tonight
there is more to come
enjoy


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Plain)*















Wow


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (moacur)*

Best wheels yet! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## crawl (Sep 24, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Capt. Obvious)*

Зачётно!


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (crawl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crawl* »_Зачётно!

Заебато,охуительно, time to make some room for upper control arms up front.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Rat4Life)*

I will check how much clearens I have before tires buttom out Mish, and hopefully it can come down a bit more. fender liners will have to go tho I think


----------



## ekkoj (Oct 1, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Grig85)*

Great Car Man. Stumbeled across this thread after I saw your car in one of the Vagenwerks videos. Looks Stunning!


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (ekkoj)*

Oh hell yes


----------



## michgo2003 (Jan 11, 2007)

Well played Erik http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikegilbert* »_Oh hell yes









I told you those wheels would look sick on the a6, now you gotta find something else to do


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Travy)*

I've got few things planned for this year still


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Grig85)*

one more from the same night


----------



## GTIzlatko (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Grig85)*

i'll have to say that those are just righ! i was eyeing those down for a little while but the fact that they were 20's made me not get em .. such a beaty of a wheel http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## KoF (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Grig85)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Grig85* »_one more from the same night









Eriksson, rollers look sick







Any rolling shots??


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

we will try to get some soon


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (Grig85)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Grig85* »_we will try to get some soon

are you able to roll at 0psi still?


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

words cant describe how i'm feeling right now...


----------



## Sketchy-B (Jun 12, 2005)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_







words cant describe how i'm feeling right now... 

but numbers can... 6 to midnight










_Modified by Sketchy-B at 8:01 PM 4-22-2009_


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: (Bunsen McMastersauce)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bunsen McMastersauce* »_
are you able to roll at 0psi still?









yeah but meltin fender linings while I am at it


----------



## Jetta11kid (Feb 5, 2006)

Amazing dude, just amazing!


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: (Jetta11kid)*

front fenders are getting raped







gotta get that ish rolled


----------



## D Brown (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: (Grig85)*

Car looks sick man. Its a shame that the wheels are only going to be staying on for a short time. If you are looking for new wheels to roll on...you should look into a set of Lorinser RSK-2's, 19x9:








I know a guy that's selling a set.








http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4354931


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

If I change wheels I already got few things in mind. but thanks for the offer


----------



## D Brown (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: (Grig85)*

haha can't blame a guy for trying. Can't wait to see what you do next.


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

like I said, I am still undecided if I am gonna part with them. I may just get some fender work do and run small tanks inline with bags to make it ride a bit softer upfront, and take the stress form control arms a bit.


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

so the bentleys are sold, so I went for another shoot with dubsesd as a good bye to the wheels kinda thing. But new joints are gonna drop in couple of weeks at most. pichaz gonna be up tomorrow


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (Grig85)*

Can't wait to see... your ****s fire man







Holdin down the avants hard http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: (Grig85)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Grig85* »_so the bentleys are sold

i can't believe, damn erick whats next?
hook me up with some baller wheels.


----------



## GTIzlatko (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (Rat4Life)*

Damn dude, you switch wheels like it's freakin underwear. Likewise I can't wait to see what's next.


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: (GTIzlatko)*

I switch my underwear less often than my wheels actually


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2009)

*FV-QR*

haha^ racing stripes in the grundies


----------



## TimKouch (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

this is gonna be hard to top.... at h2o this was my favorite car outside of the top dawgs


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

bentley tribute...


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (Grig85)*















So Sick


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: (moacur)*

****ing money, dude.


----------



## travi5 (Jul 29, 2007)

*Re: (mikegilbert)*

absolutely insane.


----------



## nolangherity (Dec 22, 2005)

ugh! so ****ing ill.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: (justrave)*

don't sell! looks mint. we should go out next weekend for some shots


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: (Neb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Neb* »_don't sell! 

too late man, they been shipped out
and I like the new ones I got, they are not so Masari looking but baller nontheless


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: (Grig85)*

im diggin those bike racks in the background that make audi rings







oh and the car is nice too


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: (sum1namedjames)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sum1namedjames* »_im diggin those bike racks in the background that make audi rings







oh and the car is nice too









haha, I just noticed it, nice racks


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: (Grig85)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Grig85* »_
too late man, they been shipped out
and I like the new ones I got, they are not so Masari looking but baller nontheless

teaser pics?


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: (Grig85)*

Wow sick pics http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
dubsesd got some skillz with photography http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Dangler (Sep 27, 2001)

*FV-QR*

So fkin hot dude!


----------



## dubsesd (Nov 9, 2007)

*Re: (Rat4Life)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rat4Life* »_Wow sick pics http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
dubsesd got some skillz with photography http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


thanks man!
the ride is looking great erik, rolling shots once you get the roller on. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: (dubsesd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubsesd* »_
thanks man!
the ride is looking great erik, rolling shots once you get the roller on. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

good bird tells me that they should be here by friday








I doubt et67 will fit without spacers, but new rollers will be up on it soon


----------



## ekkoj (Oct 1, 2005)

*Re: (Grig85)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Grig85* »_
good bird tells me that they should be here by friday








I doubt et67 will fit without spacers, but new rollers will be up on it soon









Them new wheels be maybachs then?


----------



## dubsesd (Nov 9, 2007)

*Re: (ekkoj)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ekkoj* »_
Them new wheels be maybachs then?










you sir know your offsets well.


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (ekkoj)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ekkoj* »_
Them new wheels be maybachs then?









Shoulda kept the Bentleys.


----------



## adROCK319 (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_
Shoulda kept the Bentleys.









oh come on. wouldn't you like to see some pictures before you make that statement?


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (adROCK319)*

I suppose. I'm 99.9% sure that my reaction will be the same though.
Not that it won't look good, I just think the Bentleys were the pinnacle.


----------



## VWeezly (Jul 5, 2005)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*

Looks rad. Kind of wish it could have a little more rubber. That could effect the height you're going for.... or lack there of








I love wagons.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: (VWeezly)*

im so excited to see these new wheels


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_I suppose. I'm 99.9% sure that my reaction will be the same though.
Not that it won't look good, I just think the Bentleys were the pinnacle.

I needed money had to move on. I wish I could keep all of the wheels I find/buy


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: (Grig85)*

are maybachs 5x112? theyre made by mercedes correct?


----------



## adROCK319 (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (sum1namedjames)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sum1namedjames* »_are maybachs 5x112? theyre made by mercedes correct?

yes and yes.


----------



## sleepy-jim (Mar 8, 2009)

*Re: (sum1namedjames)*

I needed money had to move on. I wish I could keep all of the wheels I find/buy 
dude you are a whore big time..... lol love it


----------



## c00p (Mar 4, 2009)

so sick.. lets see the new wheels baby


----------



## adROCK319 (Jul 5, 2006)

bump for pictures?


----------



## Sketchy-B (Jun 12, 2005)

*Re: (adROCK319)*

What happened to Primer dude?! I was hoping to see this rig down there!


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: (Sketchy-B)*

i saw the maybachs for sale in the classifieds, whats up with that?


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: (Sketchy-B)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sketchy-B* »_What happened to Primer dude?! I was hoping to see this rig down there!

I was wheeless that weekend. Sucks I know, I wanted to go so bad too.
Maybachs are for sale cuz something else came up that I have to take care off. work is super slow in the summer.


----------



## Sketchy-B (Jun 12, 2005)

*Re: (Grig85)*

Broke.Down perhaps??


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: (Sketchy-B)*

broke.down is 200%


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: (Grig85)*

OK my thread was falling off, so I wanted to show you ppl whats poppin at the moment
18x8.5 BB5 R5








I need to work abit on getting them to fit because currently they are 5x120 et13
but in few weeks I hope I should be rolling on them tucked with et31
cheers


















_Modified by Grig85 at 10:14 PM 6-16-2009_


----------



## oneaudivw (Oct 14, 2005)

*Re: (Grig85)*


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: (Grig85)*


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: (Grig85)*

what are you going to do to make the different bolt pattern fit with a higher offset than with no adapter?


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: (sum1namedjames)*

swap centers with high offset 5x114.3 and redrill or wobble bolt them


----------



## Jesster (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: (Grig85)*

Sick sick sick sick sick sick. I know I am going to like these so much better than the Bentleys. Stoked! Any plans as far as refinishing goes?


----------



## adROCK319 (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (Grig85)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Grig85* »_swap centers with high offset 5x114.3 and redrill or wobble bolt them

if you're happy with the way they sit now, i vote for a redrill if you have the room. with these bwm fitment rs, you have to be careful of the center bore because they're usually pretty big, like in the low to mid-70's. so they're might not be enough room to safely move the bolt holes in a few mm.
ps - i hate you for getting these wheels. i've been wanting a set.


_Modified by adROCK319 at 6:13 AM 6-17-2009_


----------



## Sketchy-B (Jun 12, 2005)

*Re: (adROCK319)*

Mesh wheels on wagons are super laaaaame


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: (Sketchy-B)*








http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: (Sketchy-B)*

hhahaha. I know


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: (adROCK319)*


_Quote, originally posted by *adROCK319* »_
if you're happy with the way they sit now, i vote for a redrill if you have the room. with these bwm fitment rs, you have to be careful of the center bore because they're usually pretty big, like in the low to mid-70's. so they're might not be enough room to safely move the bolt holes in a few mm.
ps - i hate you for getting these wheels. i've been wanting a set.

_Modified by adROCK319 at 6:13 AM 6-17-2009_

original BMW centers are gonna be replaced with JDM ones, there is no way I can make them fit with original centers.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: (Grig85)*

im super stoked to see these in action


----------



## adROCK319 (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (Grig85)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Grig85* »_
original BMW centers are gonna be replaced with JDM ones, there is no way I can make them fit with original centers.

Oh sure you could.


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: (adROCK319)*

Well, yeah I guess I could but I rather modify the wheel to fit the car; than the other way arround


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (Grig85)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Grig85* »_
original BMW centers are gonna be replaced with JDM ones, there is no way I can make them fit with original centers.

Respond to my PM bish. http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*








you just have too many wheels


----------



## thibz115 (Nov 20, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

wowww! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif g


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

oh c'mon.. 
thats the 3rd set of 18" RS's w/ slant lips i've seen... i want them NOW!


----------



## adROCK319 (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_oh c'mon.. 
thats the 3rd set of 18" RS's w/ slant lips i've seen... i want them NOW! 

same here.


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: (adROCK319)*

So I got all the parts needed for those 18 RSs stay tooned, monday I am going to get the donor 17s and tires should be fun.


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: (Grig85)*


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: (mikegilbert)*

I can't wait to see some new pics. One of my favorite cars here http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
You're coming to air affair again right?


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: (Retromini)*

yeah for sure, last year it was the highlight of H20.


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: (Grig85)*









from local GTG


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: (Grig85)*

moar please








i guess you aren't seeling them anymore?


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: (got_vdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *got_vdub* »_moar please


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*FV-QR*

holy phuck


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Travy)*

the most amazing thing personally for me about this car is that i see 100's of these plain jane








a6 avants and this thing completely doesn't even make me think of those its like a totally different car


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (got_vdub)*

haha, thats what it looked like a year ago


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Grig85)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Grig85* »_haha, thats what it looked like a year ago

less typing. . more pic posting


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

we need better pics.


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: (Santi)*

upper control arm bump stops still in (I dont even know why) so I got more reverse rake going on.
here is a pic Dubsesd snapped
I hope we can snap some more shots of them before I sell these wheels










_Modified by Grig85 at 4:35 PM 8-10-2009_


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (Grig85)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Grig85* »_upper control arm bump stops still in (I dont even know why) so I got more reverse rake going on.

It takes less than five minutes and you don't even need to take the wheels off the car!


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

i see that rake, gotta get that ass up a bit! clean none the less.


----------



## JHanna79 (Aug 6, 2006)

*Re: Grocery Getter (Grig85)*

Lovin it!!! http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## gogogadget (Apr 14, 2007)

*Re: Grocery Getter (JHanna79)*

just read through the whole thread. Lovein it








Do you have a water trap didn't see that mentioned?
Did you ever get the train horns installed? Would like some details on this if you di get them put in.
And if you put the bags at similar ride height to stock, how does it ride compared to stock?
Thanks


----------



## #Michgo (Jul 15, 2009)

Would you put your new wheels on already damnit.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: (#Michgo)*

for reals. I want to see my wobble bolts being put to good use


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: (Neb)*

.....


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

mmmm...wobble bolts


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: (passat_98)*

why is there only 4 days left before I have to leave for h2themafaakin0







miz needz more time


----------



## gogogadget (Apr 14, 2007)

*Re: Grocery Getter (gogogadget)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gogogadget* »_just read through the whole thread. Lovein it








Do you have a water trap didn't see that mentioned?
Did you ever get the train horns installed? Would like some details on this if you di get them put in.
And if you put the bags at similar ride height to stock, how does it ride compared to stock?
Thanks 

?


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

oh, sorry there. I must have missed that post.
1. yes I do, its after compressor and before the tank.
2. No not yet, but I hope to be done with it before H20.
3. do you mean if you lift the car up to a stock hight? it will ride like sh it
I ride 72-73 psi upfront and to put it to stock hight I have to get at least 120 in them. Bags get too stiff. If you are asking because of the winter driving tho, then softness of winter wheels with stock tires will compensate a lot of the comfort to the ride. You can also mount your bag higher up on the shock, but than you killing your lows.
OK I am off to finish those damn wheels now


_Modified by Grig85 at 5:13 AM 9-21-2009_


----------



## gogogadget (Apr 14, 2007)

*Re: (Grig85)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Grig85* »_oh, sorry there. I must have missed that post.
1. yes I do, its after compressor and before the tank.
2. No not yet, but I hope to be done with it before H20.
3. do you mean if you lift the car up to a stock hight? it will ride like sh it
I ride 72-73 psi upfront and to put it to stock hight I have to get at least 120 in them. Bags get too stiff. If you are asking because of the winter driving tho, then softness of winter wheels with stock tires will compensate a lot of the comfort to the ride. You can also mount your bag higher up on the shock, but than you killing your lows.
OK I am off to finish those damn wheels now

_Modified by Grig85 at 5:13 AM 9-21-2009_

exactly some great info I needed to know


----------



## ranjerz (Mar 24, 2009)

*Re: (gogogadget)*

best. thread. ever.


----------



## Slampig (Jun 20, 2008)

*FV-QR*

sick


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Slampig)*

OK so I am back from H20, I was happy with the way things came around last minute before leavin for the show. Now when I am back I dont really know what to do next.
- Keep the car and store it for the winter and get Recaro RS6 interior for it over the winter with euro bumper conversion and get the front down as much as possible.
- Keep the car and just drive it everyday and keep things as is.
- Sell the car
I know as soon as CC wagon comes out, if it comes out. I will get me one. So dumpin money in this thing now would be a bit pointless. Car puts a massive smile on my face every time I look at it, so I dont know.








If you have pics of my car from H20 feel free to post them up. THX










_Modified by Grig85 at 5:57 PM 10-2-2009_


----------



## berg cup (Feb 20, 2006)

*Re: (Grig85)*

IN YOUR FACE BITCHS


----------



## DEV!N (Jul 21, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Grig85)*


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: (dubmob_vr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubmob_vr6* »_IN YOUR FACE BITCHS










gettin my clean on


----------



## #Michgo (Jul 15, 2009)

I will take those wheels. k thanks. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: (#Michgo)*

Your car just gets better and better with every stage http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


_Modified by mikegilbert at 9:11 PM 10-2-2009_


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: (mikegilbert)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## merrigan (Feb 3, 2008)

loved the car dude. was trying to meet up with you at air affair, oh well theres always next time.


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: (Jesster)*

what lips are those on your bbs? where did you get them?


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: (sbuogr)*

those are original 18" lips of off RS285


----------



## rollininstyle2004 (Jun 8, 2005)

Can I have your wheels? Got a new project in the works


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: (rollininstyle2004)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rollininstyle2004* »_Can I have your wheels? Got a new project in the works








 you can for 16K CAD and I will throw airride and car with it for free


----------



## rollininstyle2004 (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: (Grig85)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Grig85* »_ you can for 16K CAD and I will throw airride and car with it for free









I just bought the Allroad a month ago...however if you decide to part some stuff I might be interested, wheels, suspension, etc.


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: (rollininstyle2004)*

I can probably work something out.







I will pm you in couple of day, when I am figure out more of what I want to do with things here.


----------



## gogogadget (Apr 14, 2007)

*Re: (Grig85)*

I would also be intereted on a few goodies, pls pm me if you decide to part


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: (Grig85)*

Grig, you sold the 18" RS?! now what


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: (sbuogr)*

now its a mk1


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: (Grig85)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Grig85* »_ you can for 16K CAD and I will throw airride and car with it for free









year miles?


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: (got_vdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *got_vdub* »_
year miles?

I just decided to put the car back to stock, and sell the rest


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: (Grig85)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Grig85* »_now its a mk1
















can't wait to see what you have in store for that lol


----------



## berg cup (Feb 20, 2006)

*Re: (sbuogr)*

i think its a thing us wagon guys are doing now. im selling mine so i can start my mk1 jetta


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: (Grig85)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Grig85* »_
I just decided to put the car back to stock, and sell the rest


----------



## Mr Schmidt (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (mikegilbert)*

Damn, I wanted those BBS wheels for my Audi.


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: (mikegilbert)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikegilbert* »_









No worries, I'll be back when B8s are affordable


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: (Grig85)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Grig85* »_
No worries, I'll be back when B8s are affordable









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (mikegilbert)*

X 2


----------



## TonySR (May 11, 2009)

*Re: (dorbritz)*








I wanted them RS's too


----------



## GnarPassatWagon (Mar 7, 2009)

I want to bring this thread back... THing is so dope!


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: (GnarPassatWagon)*

thanks all, it was a cool and fun to hang around airride forum, and I am sure will be back sometime in couple of years. Make sure you cop May's issue with Sketchy-B and myself.

now on to the next one keeping it airless tho


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: (Grig85)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif congrats


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: (got_vdub)*

Nice Erik


----------



## adROCK319 (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (Grig85)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Grig85* »_










i love the paint scheme and pinstripes.


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: (adROCK319)*


_Quote, originally posted by *adROCK319* »_
i love the paint scheme and pinstripes.

Agreed. Can't wait to see what you do with that one http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RPF1 (Dec 23, 2009)

that is a clean ass MKI, nice pick up.
i'm assuming you returned the avant to stock as a DD??


----------

